# I don't want a normal job



## heston (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm at university but the thought of graduating fills me with dread. I don't want a 9-5 job I hate just to be able to live. I worked 9-5 in an office for a while and it was soul destroying. 

I feel like I don't have enough time or opportunities to discover what I like and what I want to do. 

What do I do?


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

Why don't you work online? That should be easier


----------



## TheBigH (Oct 14, 2013)

heston said:


> I'm at university but the thought of graduating fills me with dread. I don't want a 9-5 job I hate just to be able to live. I worked 9-5 in an office for a while and it was soul destroying.
> 
> I feel like I don't have enough time or opportunities to discover what I like and what I want to do.
> 
> What do I do?


I know your feeling.

God damn I know your feeling.


----------

